# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > General >  EastEnders Quotes!

## Chris_2k11

I thought we could use this thread to mention different quotes from the show whenever they are said in each episode, that are maybe funny, or you thought sounded good, or you liked, etc.   :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

I've got so many! *runs off to find where she saved them*

----------


## kelly05

One of mine was just the other night!!!

Nana Moon.... " I'm not dead yet."  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Treacle

> One of mine was just the other night!!!
> 
> Nana Moon.... " I'm not dead yet."


Classic...

Little Moo: "Oright Nana?",
Nana Moon: "I'm not dead yet"

----------


## Chris_2k11

Some of my all time favourites...    :Thumbsup:  

Dot: "Oooh I say!"

Den: "Ello Princess" 

Sonia to Jamie: "You lying cheating floppy haired little git!"

Zoe to Sharon: "You'll never have him! Never!" (Oh, how wrong you were Zoe!)   :Lol:  

I'll add some more when I can remember, cos there's loads more good ones! Just cant think at the moment!   :Ponder:

----------


## Treacle

Dot - "Far be it from me to gossip, but..." 

Dot and Zoe had a classic ages ago where Dot gave Zoe a bible quote and Zoe said something like "Zoe, chapter 1, shut yer cakehole", am I the only one to remember this? I'm sure it happened.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I'll add some more when I can remember, cos there's loads more good ones! Just cant think at the moment!


How could I forget this one!

Peggy: "Go on, geroutta ma pub!"   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Treacle

> How could I forget this one!
> 
> Peggy: "Go on, geroutta ma pub!"


Legendary!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Another couple of good ones....

Chrissie to Kate after chopping her hair off: "All we need now is some tar and feathers to drag you through the street!"   :Lol: 

Bianca: "Rickaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!"   :Lol:

----------


## squarelady

> Dot - "Far be it from me to gossip, but..." 
> 
> Dot and Zoe had a classic ages ago where Dot gave Zoe a bible quote and Zoe said something like "Zoe, chapter 1, shut yer cakehole", am I the only one to remember this? I'm sure it happened.


No that happened! 

Chrissie talking about Den :-
Chrissie - 'He was stubborn, untrustworthy, arrogant, devious. Those are his good points. But he could sweet talk the horn off a rhino'
Dennis - 'And is that why you stuck with him?'
Chrissie -'No, 'cos he was like one of those alcheimists...ya know the people that could change leed into gold. It's his gift. I'd wake up some mornings and I'd feel like the ugliest thing on earth and Den, he'd just look at me and he'd make me feel beautiful'

Chrissie & Den :-
Den - 'Sit down'
Chrissie - 'Sorry, did you get a dog while I was away?'

----------


## ElectricToes

Dennis: _Well he was in trouble wasnât he? He was looking down the business end of a barrel with me at the trigger, I call that trouble._

Dennis _I did have a choice, him or me and I chose me, so I know what I am. I didnât wanna do it but I did, I did wanna kill him but I did. And I live with it and it doesnât go away. Everyday itâs there with me. I am what I have done. Cold-blooded, brutal, thugâ¦yeah alright but mindless, nah. âCause this donât stop ticking (Points to his head) It never stops._

----------


## Rach33

Sharon- why do you hate him so much 
Dennis- I'm an ungratefu son 

Dennis- hit your head against a brick wall long enough feels great when you stop 

Den- what about Zoe 
Dennis- keep her 

Den- hello son....PIG PIG PIG 

Andy- go on I'll indulge ya 
Johnny- don't ever retire too much hard graft there's always someone who pulls you back...enjoy your flight 

Chrissie- now you know what it's like to lose the one thing you love most in the world...now you know what it's like to be one of us...NOW YOU KNOW WHAT IT'S LIKE TO BE ME 

Sam- gotta hand it to ya Chrissie your quite a bitch aren't you 
Chrissie- yeah well I wasn't until I met him

----------


## stapler

> Dennis: _Well he was in trouble wasnât he? He was looking down the business end of a barrel with me at the trigger, I call that trouble._
> 
> Dennis _I did have a choice, him or me and I chose me, so I know what I am. I didnât wanna do it but I did, I did wanna kill him but I did. And I live with it and it doesnât go away. Everyday itâs there with me. I am what I have done. Cold-blooded, brutal, thugâ¦yeah alright but mindless, nah. âCause this donât stop ticking (Points to his head) It never stops._


Awww jsut brilliant, such a class wee actor.

----------


## ElectricToes

Ain't he just?

----------


## Layne

> Sharon- why do you hate him so much 
> Dennis- I'm an ungratefu son 
> 
> Dennis- hit your head against a brick wall long enough feels great when you stop 
> 
> Den- what about Zoe 
> Dennis- keep her 
> 
> Den- hello son....PIG PIG PIG 
> ...


great quotes lvoe the last chrissie and sam one!

----------


## squarelady

'Now you know what it's like to lose the one thing you love most in the world...now you know what it's like to be one of us...NOW YOU KNOW WHAT IT'S LIKE TO BE ME'

^^ Class quote!

----------


## stapler

> Den- hello son....PIG PIG PIG


When was this?

----------


## Rach33

Well he didn't say the pig bit I was a bit mad 

Den- hello son 

when he found Den in bed with Zoe EVIL

----------


## squarelady

> When was this?


He said Hello Son to Dennis all the time. Ironic or what!

----------


## littlemo

> Well he didn't say the pig bit I was a bit mad 
> 
> Den- hello son 
> 
> when he found Den in bed with Zoe EVIL


That was sickening! He played poor Dennis like a fiddle, he had no heart at all!

----------


## Rach33

I know I hated it I cried when Dennis saw them his little face said it all

----------


## squarelady

> That was sickening! He played poor Dennis like a fiddle, he had no heart at all!


I think Den had a heart but he certainly reserved those feelings for a special few.

----------


## Rach33

called Sharon

----------


## squarelady

> called Sharon


I started a new topic on it because I wanted to know other peoples opinions. It wasn't just Sharon. I just don't understand it <See my other topic>  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> I think Den had a heart but he certainly reserved those feelings for a special few.


Yes I agree he had some feelings for Sharon. I remember him saying at Christmas that when he first saw her it was the first unselfish feeling he had ever had in his lifetime (it may have been at the time), but I still think he cares more about himself, than he ever did for her. He didn't care about her enough to let her be happy. I think there may have been some incestous feeling on Den's part, it was never explored but he definetely had a serious problem, he was way too obsessive. This might cause some criticism, but I'm just saying there was always a possibility he could have been harbouring hidden desires. That sounds quite sick, doesn't it?! 

Anyway Den was way to complicated to figure out! He was seriously messed up in the head!

----------


## stapler

> Well he didn't say the pig bit I was a bit mad 
> 
> Den- hello son 
> 
> when he found Den in bed with Zoe EVIL


Dear God, how could I have been so stupid? That really creeped me out - it's like... I'm not even going to compare it to anything, happy thoughts, happy thoughts... ah, Zoe and Den!... happy thoughts, fluffy white bunnies, happy thoughts.

----------


## stapler

> Yes I agree he had some feelings for Sharon. I remember him saying at Christmas that when he first saw her it was the first unselfish feeling he had ever had in his lifetime (it may have been at the time), but I still think he cares more about himself, than he ever did for her. He didn't care about her enough to let her be happy. I think there may have been some incestous feeling on Den's part, it was never explored but he definetely had a serious problem, he was way too obsessive. This might cause some criticism, but I'm just saying there was always a possibility he could have been harbouring hidden desires. That sounds quite sick, doesn't it?! 
> 
> Anyway Den was way to complicated to figure out! He was seriously messed up in the head!


That's a bit of an understatement lol! When he returned the second time there was this documentary I watched and taped... stars were being interviewed (not necessarily from the show or anything) and some T.V presenter, can't rmemeber her name, picked up on that. This was before he'd even entered the show and tried everything in his power to terminate Shannis albeit by manipulating all those around him. She was referring to how he wouldn't let her think about having sexual desires about another boy let alone kissing them, she'd have been what 16?, so yeah... I see your point - over-protective father is one thing, possessive, dirty, old man is another.

----------


## stapler

I've went offtopic again lol... ummm...

*Dennis:* I'll tell you what's so good about all this fathering stuff, shall I? It's the part right before you zip up and walk away, and yeah it's great but then you're on to the next. It don't mean nothing. 
*Vicki:* Well, I think your wrong. I think having a dad does mean something because I get a brother out of it and that means something to me Dennis, it does!

----------


## ElectricToes

:Wub:  Awww, that's such a cute quote!
When's that from?

----------


## ElectricToes

> He said Hello Son to Dennis all the time. Ironic or what!


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
I don't know why I'm giggling but I am...

----------


## squarelady

> I don't know why I'm giggling but I am...


It's because I'm a brilliant comedian darling! *flicks hair*

----------


## Emmak2005

I have a couple from last week:

Least Likely to happen event -
"You've gotta be interesting, dynamic." Pat Evans to Minty Peterson & Garry Hobbs.

Most deluded mother -
"He's grown up into a really nice man," Pauline Fowler about son Martin.

And a few more. Apologies for the longer one. But it was a good episode!

Tina & Ruby - (May 2005)
Tina: "Ruby? I'm not gonna do anything to step on your toes. I won't do anything to move in on what special between you and your dad, ok? Ruby: "You couldn't. There's nothing to move in on."

Sam & Zoe - (13/06/05)
Sam: "I mean if you tell er . . . this is gonna make it worse. Not better. Zoe: "I don't understand." Sam: "You didn't kill him." Zoe: "But I hit him. You saw me do it. He was dead." Sam: "No he wasnt dead. He was unconcious. He wasn't dead. He grabbed Chrissie & she hit him. That's what killed him. Zoe: "No. No, no, no." Sam: "Zoe, I saw er. I saw er do it. 

Zoe talking to Kat (13/6/05)
Zoe: "There's too many bad memories for me 'ere Kat. I'm leaving Walford"

DUFF DUFF DUFF

Chrissie & Den on the night of his death (Zoe & Sam also) (Friday 18th February 2005) -

Chrissie: "Ahhh. Sharon gone? Now you know what it's like to lose the one thing in the world you love the most. And now you know what it's like to be one of us. NOW YOU KNOW WHAT IT'S LIKE TO BE! (Chrissie shouts, lol)!!! 

Distraught, Den lunges violently at Chrissie. She screams as he attacks her. To protect her, Zoe whacks him with Pauline's doorstop. Den lies motionless and Sam pronounces him dead. Chrissie can't believe it.


Chrissie takes control, ordering the girls to lock the doors. She's alone with Den when he rears up and hisses that she won't get his Vic. Chrissie delivers a fatal blow, watched secretly by Sam. All three women are in shock.


DEN WATTS (RIP - and not for the first time either!) (Friday 18th February 2005) - Cause of death: Killed by Chrissie with a second blow from the doggy doorstop.

----------


## Bryan

oh i say...jim branning

i do a killer impression of that and peggy's geroutta my pub one

bondboffin

----------


## hayzie

[quote] Zoe to Sharon: "You'll never have him! Never!" (Oh, how wrong you were Zoe!)
that was one of my favourite quotes aswell! lol zoe is so stupid! and it was funny because after she said that sharon just pointed at her and never said anythin, as if to say, 'you'll regret sayin that!'

----------


## stapler

> Awww, that's such a cute quote!
> When's that from?


When Den arrived in Sept and Sharon told him to go away and then got all worried about her when Dennis told him he'd went off with some dudes...

----------


## Angeldelight

About the briadsmaids shoes BILLY and LITTEL MO'S wedding]

*Charlie*- I think they're festive love
*Kat*- dad! Father Christmas is festive; Rudolf the red nose reindeer is festive. But that don't mean little mo wants us walking down the aisle in floppy hats and red noses, does it

----------


## Angeldelight

*Sharon*- get up or are you too yellow to fight a woman today?

*Sharon*-oh very noble of ya Phil, so long as the words are right. you had Dennis done over on the day I came to wish you and Kate well. thatâs not the Phil i used to know, that's not what i call strong
*Phil*- Yeh you can all it what you ant
*Sharon*- a Mitchell who can't hold hid hands up for what he's done. A Mitchell who needs hired help, you'd never catch your Grant being so pathetic he'd die of Shame first
*Phil*- well you can compare us you was happy to sleep with both of us after all, weren't ya?

----------


## Rach33

Then she slapped him and he punched her still got that epiosde on tape I love it

----------


## stapler

I don't :'(

----------


## Angeldelight

*Phil*- sorry
*Sharon*- oh forget it Phil you know I even thought I loved you once, but now I can see what you really are, your just another east end wide boy, just another thug
*Phil*- what are you hey? The daughter of the great Den Watts, the widest wide boy in Walford! And your brother is nothing, he deserved what he got. Heâs bad news Sharon and he's guna take you down with him

----------


## Rach33

Got that too he he Dennis was all blooded though

----------


## Bryan

"Hello Girls, Long Time No See"

just as great as Sharon's return when she brouhght the vic:

"Hello Peggy, Bet You Never Thought You'd See Me Again"

bondboffin

----------


## Rach33

Dennis- Where's Den 

Wouldn't you like to know he he

----------


## squarelady

> Dennis- Where's Den 
> 
> Wouldn't you like to know he he


 :Lol:  I couldn't record tonights because my reception was broken on Sky (weather) and I want to quote Jakissie!

----------


## Rach33

I recorded it but my videos giving me some trouble will try and get them tonight and post them in the morning if you want

----------


## squarelady

> I recorded it but my videos giving me some trouble will try and get them tonight and post them in the morning if you want


Thanks, I've got the clips now!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rach33

Good clips too things get a bit heated but all better next week he he

----------


## squarelady

> Good clips too things get a bit heated but all better next week he he


Do'you want me to write up Jakissie tonight?

----------


## Amber

Just remembered another one-
Dot: First rule of old age: know your limits
 :Smile:

----------


## Layne

> Do'you want me to write up Jakissie tonight?


honey could i be cheeky and ask ya to post the clips, post them under Chrissie and Jake new or somet!
Please, luv ya 4eva!!!
layne
x x x 


It don't matta if ya can't!

----------


## Rach33

> Do'you want me to write up Jakissie tonight?


That would be great babes if you could   :Thumbsup:   :Angel:

----------


## squarelady

Here you go!  :Big Grin: 

Jake - You know you could of hurt yourself, cracked a tooth or something

Chrissie - Yer well I didn't

Jake - Look what you doing this weekend? I was thinking maybe I could take you away? 

Chrissie - What?

Jake - Yer, you and I go out for the day away from this place? Somewhere different, I don't know Brighton somewhere like that?

Chrissie - I'm sorry Jake, I'm busy

Jake - You need a rest from this place Chrissie and I'm telling you sweetheart you definetly need a rest.

Chrissie - I don't and I don't need to get away

Jake - Don't you? What, getting so drunk you're falling over? You look shattered and you're telling me you don't want someone to take you away?

Chrissie - No, I don't! Who d'you think you are Jake? A few snogs and a bit of a flirt doesn't give you the right to lecture me.

Jake - Well excuse me for giving a monkeys but I'm just calling it like I see it. I mean look at this, yer sat up here on your own getting plastered. You know you need to get out of this place before it totally does your head in. 

Chrissie - Don't talk to me like that, this is my home.

Jake - No, it isn't Chrissie. It's his *picks up picture of Chrissie and Den* alright? It's his place, his kids, his stuff, his family. And do'you what, it's like he's still here. I mean what you keeping it all for huh? You expecting him to walk back through the door? Pat you on the head? Good girl Chrissie thanks for keeping the flame alive. Well he's left you love alright, he's gone. He's away somewhere having a life while you, you're just falling apart. 

Chrissie - Just get out.

Jake - Alright, I'm sorry I went too far.

Chrissie - I don't think you know what's going on here. But I have been entertaining myself with you and you just stopped being entertaining. So get out.

----------


## Rach33

Cheers babes awwww bless em awwww next week next week next week more JC he he not that I'm exciteddddddddddd

----------


## squarelady

> Cheers babes awwww bless em awwww next week next week next week more JC he he not that I'm exciteddddddddddd


S'alrite. Gave me an excuse to watch it again and again!

----------


## Rach33

I know my video will be worn out soon I really annoyed we have to wait until Monday though to me that's a long time what will I do 

Den- of course I trust you I trust you completely your my son (LIAR)

----------


## stapler

What was the quote that Kat said to Zoe outside the flat? It's really doing my head in and it was so funny as well.

----------


## Angeldelight

Kat- you know what they say about biting a bullet, crack your teeth.

Dennis- where's Den?

----------


## Chris_2k11

There was a funny quote that Stacey said to Minty and Garry a while ago. It was something about them bringing women back to the flat, and she said something like:

"The poor cows will need a blindfold each if they're spending the night with you two!"   lol   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh, and one from the other day:

Mr Rawlins: "But dorothy! I thought you felt the same way!?"
Dot: "I must certainly do not Mr rawlins!"   :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeldelight

*Dennis*- Zoe i'm sorry but it's true, i love Sharon and i want to spend the rest of my life with her
*Den*- over my dead body (how right you were)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *Dennis*- Zoe i'm sorry but it's true, i love Sharon and i want to spend the rest of my life with her
> *Den*- over my dead body (how right you were)


LOL!

----------


## hayzie

> *Dennis*- Zoe i'm sorry but it's true, i love Sharon and i want to spend the rest of my life with her
> *Den*- over my dead body (how right you were)


lmao! im actually crying with laughter here! haha zoe! looks like dens words came true lol

----------


## Bryan

kat says this soon to someone in front of chrissie about den

"he's lying flat on his back with some old slapper walking right over him"

how right this is!

read it in one of the sunday papers today

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

stacey on friday

"i've always wondered what's wrong with this family: freddie's nappies, nan's farmers andbelinda's chroinic, ur all toilet obssessed"

lol  :Rotfl:  (scary thing is its true!)

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

anotehr one i liked from fiday

sam: "the one thing i like about this van is that i can drive away from you" (she says as the van dont start up)

bondboffin

----------


## hayzie

that was another funny quote! staceys funny anyway lol

----------


## littlemo

I love all the great one liners that Dennis has, really good stuff! The night when Den came back is a great example. 

After Sharon had been to the canal, Dennis asked why she went on her own, that he could have come with her and admired the urban regeneration, fed the ducks and had an icecream! That's just one of quotes, there have been so much that I have enjoyed listening to with Dennis. It can be amusing, dramatic or emotional, just everything!

----------


## stapler

> I love all the great one liners that Dennis has, really good stuff! The night when Den came back is a great example. 
> 
> After Sharon had been to the canal, Dennis asked why she went on her own, that he could have come with her and admired the urban regeneration, fed the ducks and had an icecream! That's just one of quotes, there have been so much that I have enjoyed listening to with Dennis. It can be amusing, dramatic or emotional, just everything!


Just reminded me, hehe.

*Den:* So where did you come from then?
*Dennis:* What do you want, a diagram?

----------


## Layne

Quyotes from tonights eppi!

Dennis to Pauline about Slaters
'The only way i'm going near them is with a cattle prod!!!'

Dennis to Alfie
'Your getting me confused with someone who gives a toss'

hehe, and all the stuff he said in the Vic!!
Goad you just love him, he is so sharp and witty! 
I'm in love!   :Wub:

----------


## i luv greenday!

alfie to kat,
alfie: "not for me im watching my figure..."
kat: "dont worry darlin so am i!"
 :Lol:

----------


## Rach33

Pauline- Bettie stop wagging your tail at him 

I'll get some more tomorrow

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sharon to Zoe - something along the lines of... "One of these days, that Halo's going to Disappear from above your head!"

When Sharon walked into the pub, and the way her and Chrissie just looked at each other lol! Then they just go....

Sharon - "Chrissie"
Chrissie - "Sharon" (I just thought that bit was really funny lol)

Zoe to everyone in the pub - "Shut up! Shut up! Shut up!" (could you say it anymore times luv!?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

Erm, i'll try and think of some more and then i'll post them.   :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Danny - "No-one wants to drink with you mate!"
Dennis - "Cheap round!"

LOL, he's always straight back in there with a good line!    :Lol:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> Quyotes from tonights eppi!
> 
> Dennis to Pauline about Slaters
> 'The only way i'm going near them is with a cattle prod!!!'
> 
> Dennis to Alfie
> 'Your getting me confused with someone who gives a toss'
> 
> hehe, and all the stuff he said in the Vic!!
> ...


 
Hiya!!!!!
I Laughed A Lot At Yesterday Evening's Episode,Dennis Is Absolutely Great!!!!!!
So Is Sharon Byt The Way!!!!!
I Absolutely Can Not Wait Untill Tomorrow!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## di marco

> I Absolutely Can Not Wait Untill Tomorrow!!!!!


you mean today lol!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> you mean today lol!


Oh Yeah,Sorry,HaHa,LOL!!!!!

----------


## Angeldelight

From MONDAY 20th JUNE

Charlie- that baby's bloods on your hands
Dennis (holds out his hands) i don't see any, do you

Kat- some one get him outta here before i rip his face off

Zoe- shut up! shut up! shut up! i can't take it anymore, none of you knowing, all the lies, i can't tak it anymore, there's something you don't know... about Den

----------


## phils little sister

Stacey about Zoe - Who does she think she is Mariah Carey!  :Rotfl:  

that stacey cracks me up

----------


## Tamzi

One Den one was when he told Chrissie:

Den: You, be unfaithful, over my dead body! 

Looks like thats one's coming true. 

If I had to start listing Dennis ones I'd be here all day.
xxx

----------


## Angeldelight

> One Den one was when he told Chrissie:
> 
> Den: You, be unfaithful, over my dead body! 
> 
> Looks like thats one's coming true. 
> 
> If I had to start listing Dennis ones I'd be here all day.
> xxx



Well it's not like she's being unfaithful really, seeing as he's dead....  :Cheer:   :Wub:   :Cheer:

----------


## Katy

last nights episode was a real classic one of the funniest in ages. I couldnt stop laughing especially at Dennis.

----------


## di marco

> last nights episode was a real classic one of the funniest in ages. I couldnt stop laughing especially at Dennis.


i agree, they were so many oneliners that made me laugh

----------


## Bryan

> i agree, they were so many oneliners that made me laugh


sarah pehlpes just keeps churning them out, everyone as good as the last in her case its quality and qauntity!!!

luving her work keep it up!!!

bondboffin

----------


## hayzie

> Stacey about Zoe - Who does she think she is Mariah Carey!  
> 
> that stacey cracks me up


LMAO! that was so funny mariah carey lol its so true!  :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> sarah pehlpes just keeps churning them out, everyone as good as the last in her case its quality and qauntity!!!
> 
> luving her work keep it up!!!
> 
> bondboffin


i agree sarah phelps is brill! i always know that when its been a great epi then its her thats written it

----------


## Bryan

> i agree sarah phelps is brill! i also know that when its been a great epi then its her thats written it


i hope i will be a good writer like her when im older

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> i hope i will be a good writer like her when im older
> 
> bondboffin


you prob will be, especially if youve had some of your work performed already   :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> you prob will be, especially if youve had some of your work performed already


we'll see what the future holds... im determined to write for eastenders... i will hold someone hostage lol until they give me a job!!!

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> we'll see what the future holds... im determined to write for eastenders... i will hold someone hostage lol until they give me a job!!!
> 
> bondboffin


lol! maybe youll be writing for me as i wanna be on ee   :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> lol! maybe youll be writing for me as i wanna be on ee


as an actress? wow... imagine if that happened

u good at acting then?

bondboffin

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Stella to Shirley:* You really are a tart aren't you  :Big Grin: 

*Pat:* It looks like a french knocking shop
*Peg:* You should feel right at home then

 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Peg:* Pat you dirtyy cahhh!  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Stacey:* Who's these slappers?  :Big Grin:  

*Roxie:* Where shall we stick these presents?
*Jim:* In the dustbin love

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

*MO:* who are you
*Ronnie:* Ronnie, Ronnie Mitchell and that is Roxy
*Mo:* There is more of you???!!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I liked Tanya's line on wedding week referring to Ben and Abi running away "This isn't an Enid Blyton novel"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

Bradley: She won't be able to keep her hands off me. 
Jim: Yeah, they'll be stuck to your hair!

There was also another part that I liked that I'll try to remember.

----------


## Kim

Lucy: Why can't I have a cool Dad?
Jane: Because he wouldn't fit in the fridge!  :Rotfl:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Bit of an old one:

HONEY: (went something like) "I always buy orgasmic vegetables"  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

Jane: Any requests, or shall I exclamation mark you?

----------


## Kim

Jane: Now listen here, you bleach blonde bimbo! I really couldn't give a stuff whether you put that flaming statue back on the bar, or in the canal. If I catch you gossiping about me or my husband, it will be you in the canal! Comprende?

It went something like that.

----------


## Chris_2k11

bleach blonde bimbo lmao, must have missed that one

----------


## Kim

That was in the episode shown on Friday.

----------


## Kim

Stacey: I want to see Sean!
Policeman: You'll be seeing him in a minute; you'll be in the next cell!

----------


## Bryan

*Ronnie:* This is the Queen Vic, not the Voulez Vouz

best line in ages  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

Garry: What was it hey? How to pull your best mates' mum for beginners?

----------


## Lennie

This one was in todays episode, cant remember exactly what was said

Ian talking about sending Lucy to boarding school


*Lucy:* You're packing me off to Hogwarts or You want to me to go to Hogwarts

Something like that

----------


## Kim

Shirley: I've seen more action in a graveyard!
Ronnie: There can't be many places you haven't seen action!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

(When Talking To Craig) *Lucy:* You know I can remeber dad coming home from work, tucking me in, and kissing me, and he always smelt of chip fat. I sweared to god i would never do that.

----------


## Kim

I loved the tone she was talking in when she said that! It was like she was annoyed with Craig as well as Ian.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

*Lucy:* Have you ever heard of knocking?
*Peter:* "You'll never maximise your investment by saving at home...you should put it in a high-interest savings account!"  :Lol:

----------


## Katy

> *Lucy:* Have you ever heard of knocking?
> *Peter:* "You'll never maximise your investment by saving at home...you should put it in a high-interest savings account!"


I loved that also i liked the one when Lucy said to Ian about Peter[ *Why don't you take it up with Mini me.*

----------


## Kim

I thought it was, "I bet you won't be packing Mini Me off!" It was something like that, when Ian was talking about sending Lucy to Rose Park.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Roxi: "Urghh are all the men gay around here?!"  :Lol:

----------


## Jada-GDR

> Roxi: "Urghh are all the men gay around here?!"


Heh, I was just about to put that one up  :Big Grin:  

<3

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

:Lol:  She has great one liners  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Ian:* I don't know what you want me to say
*Jane:* Im sorry
*Ian:*  Its ok I know you dont mean it
*Jane:*  NO! I meant i want you to say sorry!

 :Rotfl:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

> *Ian:* I don't know what you want me to say
> *Jane:* Im sorry
> *Ian:*  Its ok I know you dont mean it
> *Jane:*  NO! I meant i want you to say sorry!


I loved that bit last night.. Ian just didn't get it and Jane looked like she was ready to kill him

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Gary: I'm sending out thoughts...I think they're working

----------


## parkerman

Dawn [after Jay said he didn't want the sandwich she'd made him]:That's real processed cheese in there.

----------


## Abbie

> Gary: I'm sending out thoughts...I think they're working


lol  :Lol:  Funniest thing Ive seen a soap so far

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Pat: Steven don't take this the wrong way but are you being completely straight with me? I mean let's face it. You and reality don't see eye to eye sometimes".

Jane: "I'll tell you what happened Peter. This is not a burst appendix. This is a gunshot wound fired at me by your brother and her precious grandson". 

Steven: "Get Lucy to shut up? Might as well ask the sun not to rise" - that was funny.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Shirley: "Oh look there's a phonebox over there...I think I know the number of the police...9 something.."

Roxie: "I just need your opinion! Slutty..or....really slutty."

----------


## Kim

Jane: Stephen, if you want to live here, rule number one; the only tarts in my kitchen have jam on the top!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Tanya: Look what we have here, a bottle of whiskey 21 year old, we might as well drink it max likes them younger

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (31-03-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Chelsea to Clare* - "Please Get Over Yourself" haha

----------


## Perdita

*Mo to Charlie* When Vivienne brought you home I thought: Christ, he is an even bigger porker than the last one. I can put you on a diet, let me do a Trinnie and Susannah on you.    :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Jane* - Ian, what are you doing?
*Ian*  - Im getting the taste of the wine
*Jane* - Well stop it will you, its disgusting  :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Christian: Your supposed to spit 

Ian : I like to swallow

Christian: Too many jokes.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (31-03-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Heather:* I've really settled into Walford mummy, its a lovely place
*Mother Trott:* Lovely place? Its dog rough!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Tanya to Stacey:* Max is in bed he's ill. What you don't believe me? Pop up, jump into bed with him it'll be like old times  :Rotfl:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (31-03-2008)

----------


## BeckyLouise

> *Tanya to Stacey:* Max is in bed he's ill. What you don't believe me? Pop up, jump into bed with him it'll be like old times


haha i was watching the omlibus the other day and this was on what a classic  :Smile:   :Cheer:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I thought this quote was funny;

"Get Lucy to shut up? Might as well ask the sun not to rise" 
*Steven to Jane*

I really liked this one

"I know what dad's like. I don't need you to tell me. There are times when I'd have been well up for locking him in a little room. I've done some pretty out of the way stuff but I'd never do that, cos that's weird. Photos to make it look as though mum were back. I used to dream that that would happen. Locking dad up so we would all think he was dead, and Jane...You can see how it all sounds yeah..."
*Lucy to Steven*

that was really touching. They have a very close and lovely brother/sister relationship.

And finally this one: 

"But you, what's wrong with you is that you're hurting. Thing's aren't working out. You have problems with your family. You want things to be different. Look, why don't you just forget family for a bit? Try mates instead?"
*Stacey to Steven* 

I have family problems too - just not in the same way as Steven so I liked what Stacey said to him. It was really good advice.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> *Tanya to Stacey:* Max is in bed he's ill. What you don't believe me? Pop up, jump into bed with him it'll be like old times


That's funny too.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Been watching some episodes from way back and i just had to laugh at this - spot the mistake....

_Kat grabs her mobile_
Kat: Right what's his mum's first name?
Lynne:What you doing?
Kat:Ringing direct re-enquiries
Lynne:No don't
_Kat leaves the room to talk to Zoe & Lynne picks up to phone and dials a number_
Lynne: Erm Marrion Hobbs - Brighton

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh an obvious continuinity error (or whatever they call it lol) maybe hazel changed her name, jane did

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> oh an obvious continuinity error (or whatever they call it lol) maybe hazel changed her name, jane did


Possibly one way of explaining it yeah but i did find that rather amusing  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

when they brought hazel in they obv forgot they mentioned garrys mums name previous tut tut

----------


## Chris_2k11

"Stupid fat old tart !!!" 

 :Rotfl:  haha just had to get it in!

----------


## miccisy

On bench after Franks Will reading.

Speaking to each other:
Pat - Moody cow
Peggy - Old slapper

I think its so funny that after having a heart to heart they still manage to bicker with each other

----------


## Siobhan

> On bench after Franks Will reading.
> 
> Speaking to each other:
> Pat - Moody cow
> Peggy - Old slapper
> 
> I think its so funny that after having a heart to heart they still manage to bicker with each other


I loved that one...

----------


## parkerman

Gus to Ronnie about Roxy, "You can't make her do what she doesn't want to do."

And Gus should know. He'd never do anything he didn't want to do, would he? :Confused:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

*Christian:* Roxy don't tell me you want it
*Roxy:* No...yes...oh I don't know, look I'm 30 years old. What have I got to show for it..a tattoo, liver damage.
*Christian:* Roxy if you want to think then God's sake think. If it's Sean it's the spawn of the devil. There's always entertainment value when it's head spins round. 

*Tamwar:* It's not how you spell it
*Zainab:* Then why write it
*Tamwar:* What kind of an idiot doesn't know it's a W.
*Zainab:* GO TO SCHOOL!

----------


## Katy

They were brilliant quotes. THere was one the other night as well when Peggy said that Roxy had fainted and she said she didnt and peggys reply was ok theyou fell down and didnt move for a bit. I loved the sarcasm./

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Masood: Maybe we should hoover up the crumbs and make a cake!

 :Lol:  LOOOL!

----------


## parkerman

One for us Eastenders old-timers:

Ricky: What do you take me for? Some sort of pilchard?  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

Ronnie: do you want another man like damien in your life, controlling you, telling you how to live, what to do?
Roxy: dont worry, your jobs safe!

----------


## di marco

Roxy: its alright for you innit, ill be sleep deprived and covered in sick!
Christian: No change there then!

----------


## Abbie

> Ronnie: do you want another man like damien in your life, controlling you, telling you how to live, what to do?
> Roxy: dont worry, your jobs safe!


 :Lol:  Lol thats sooo true

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Brenda Boyle:*  Hello Mr Slater I'm Brenda Boyle.  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

Keith: I'll get a job!

Libby: We think he's got dyslexia.
Bianca: How much is that going to cost me?!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

*Christian:* Lucy, when you start acting like an adult we'll start treating you like one. I can't believe I just said that.

*Shirley:* What do you like best about Britain.
*Heather:* George Michael.
*Shirley:* He's greek.

----------


## Kim

Christian: Oi..lover boy.. get some decent underwear!  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> oh an obvious continuinity error (or whatever they call it lol) maybe hazel changed her name, jane did
> 
> 
> Possibly one way of explaining it yeah but i did find that rather amusing


Me too. She could have changed her name so that some of the men she's used then left have less chance of tracing her I suppose, especially if she started running off with their money or something. 

Watching Brighton again; you're gonna wear the disc out at that rate  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

Zainab: This is the biggest Mickey Mouse operation I've ever come across!  :Lol: 

Sore loser or what!

----------


## CrazyLea

Haha I liked it before the race, when Zainab was like "This is the silliest thing ever" "GO" "GO GO GO MAS"  :Stick Out Tongue:  haha something like that anywho.

----------

Siobhan (24-06-2008)

----------


## Abbie

> Haha I liked it before the race, when Zainab was like "This is the silliest thing ever" "GO" "GO GO GO MAS"  haha something like that anywho.


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  
That was sooo funny

----------


## Katy

I love Zainab when she shouted go Mas. 

I also liked when she said to Jase, "I'll take that as a yes then!"

Although i thought the comment about the northeners! was a bit harsh.

----------


## parkerman

Jean: I didn't know our toaster was broken.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

Lmao that reminded me of a Kat/Robbie conversation when the Slaters moved to the Square:

(Robbie is helping Kat lift a box, and the bottom of it splits and a load of toasters fall out all over the pavement.)

Robbie: That's a lot of toasters...
Kat: Yeah, we eat a lot of toast

----------

Xx-Vicky-xX (04-07-2008)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Keith: I've made a big mistake Dawn
Dawn: You're going to have to be more specific

Heather: Why are you putting salt on that? It makes people thirsty

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Lmao that reminded me of a Kat/Robbie conversation when the Slaters moved to the Square:
> 
> (Robbie is helping Kat lift a box, and the bottom of it splits and a load of toasters fall out all over the pavement.)
> 
> Robbie: That's a lot of toasters...
> Kat: Yeah, we eat a lot of toast


haha i remember that!


Shirley: Which part of the human body can expand 10 times its original length
Jean: *jumps up and down* I KNOW THIS ONE I KNOW THIS ONE!!!!  :Rotfl:  
Stacey: Well SIT down and WRITE it down then

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Lmao that reminded me of a Kat/Robbie conversation when the Slaters moved to the Square:
> 
> (Robbie is helping Kat lift a box, and the bottom of it splits and a load of toasters fall out all over the pavement.)
> 
> Robbie: That's a lot of toasters...
> Kat: Yeah, we eat a lot of toast


That is a fab quote i love that episode




> Originally Posted by Xx-Vicky-xX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> ...


 :Lol:  it's got Jamie in it what do you expect....its never out of my dvd player, well it is when i change to something else Jamie-fied but generally i dont take it out of the dvd player lol i am quite loving the bits with Jamie/Phil/Sharon at the moment he is rather fit hehe

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Lady: *Looks at Bradley* I take it your the groom..
Bradley: What me?! God no no no no.... 
*Looks to Roxy*
I just meant I'm unfortunatly not that lucky..
*Looks to Stacey*
Bradley: Oh no no no What I meant..

 :Lol:   :Rotfl:  Poor Bradley..

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

*Sean to Phil* - Phil did you get a haircut?  :Smile:  

Something like that anyway.

----------


## Kim

Ronnie: You can't marry someone who is certificially insane! 
Roxy: (To Sean) You haven't been certified have you? 

(About Archie not being invited to Roxy and Sean's wedding.)

Ronnie: Maybe you'll get an invite to that...
Archie: Oh I think you'll be coming to my wedding first...

Something along those lines...

----------


## parkerman

> Ronnie: You can't marry someone who is certificially insane! 
> Roxy: (To Sean) You haven't been certified have you?


The best line was the line following.

Ronnie: Not him, you!

----------


## Kim

That was a good one too. The whole wedding was hilarious.

----------


## Bad Wolf

loved it when christian called them white trash and sean a hunky bit of skank or something like that.....

----------


## samantha nixon

yh christian says - that is one handsome piece of skank you have just married

theres loads of lines i liked from the wedding lol

Ronnie - if you hurt her ill kill you
sean - ooh i love it when you talk dirty

ronnie - i love my sister and i suppose ive got to learn to love him aswell

----------


## parkerman

Sean: You don't say much, do you Tracy?

----------


## Siobhan

> Sean: You don't say much, do you Tracy?


that was brilliant!!!

----------


## Abbie

> Sean: You don't say much, do you Tracy?


OMG!!!  :Rotfl:  I wish I could see this episode

----------


## Kim

> Sean: You don't say much, do you Tracy?


Finally, the viewers' thoughts written into the scripts.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (09-08-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Can we just quote the whole conversation haha! i reckon this is the first time shes spoke since the Den storyline when Sam knocked her out! "Police"  :Smile:   :Big Grin:  ha!

----------


## Kim

Lets not forget her calling Sam's name and calling 'hello?' when she realised that someone had broken in... I don't think she actually has spoken since then. I would do the conversation but I haven't seen the episode.

----------


## Kim

Just found this on my youtube subscriptions: 




"There'll be another one along in a minute." Ooo, Tracy's having a gossip. 
"When they're out of short trousers I do." That told you, Sean. 
Loved the Jack Branning bit. 

I swear that's more lines there than she's ever had in the past.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> Sean: You don't say much, do you Tracy?
> 
> 
> OMG!!!  I wish I could see this episode


Who knows, it might be avaliable on YouTube LOL!  :Smile:  x

----------------
Wow =| 7 mins later and Kim puts a clib up.. Ignore this  :Lol:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Anyway I have a useless fact you might want to know.  My sister's ex partner.  His brother-in-law is Tracey's uncle  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Ian: NO, I did not build this empire on the shoulders of slackers!

Tamwar: What's bleached meat?
Zainab: Just imagine Ian Beale in his swimming trunks.

----------


## parkerman

Phil: I knew you [Suzy] we're coming up to slip in to something, but I didn't think it'd be a coma!

Dawn: Get out Garry.
Garry: But it's my house.
Dawn: Just get out!

----------


## Abbie

Peggy: What are you doing here
Stacey: Im just spying on your customers
Peggy: Oh thats alright then

(well I think that was peggys reply at least!)  :Lol:

----------


## SeanMichael

Phil to Sean as Sean was walking in Vic and Phil was walking out : "Don't you cause anymore trouble in 'ere".

Sean : "Did you get a haircut? It's lovey".

Phil : "You're lucky I'm late".




> *Sean to Phil* - Phil did you get a haircut?  
> 
> Something like that anyway.

----------


## miccisy

Shirley : She'll have the goats cheese salad but without the salad and extra cheese

----------


## miccisy

Shirley : have whatever you want Hev
Heather : can i have more than one?
Waitress : we charge by the slice its not a buffet
Shirley : what did you say?
Waitress : i said we charge by the slice, we need to save some for the other diners.

----------


## parkerman

Zainab: Merry Thursday!

----------


## Siobhan

> Zainab: Merry Thursday!


that was so funny  :Rotfl: 
but my fav this week had to be Aunt Sal talking about Jean "As mad as a box of frogs"  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

and 2nd fav: 

Heather: "Billy you have somthing on your face"
Billy "What?" 
Heather " Me!" and then she snogs him  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abbie

> Heather: "Billy you have somthing on your face"
> Billy "What?" 
> Heather " Me!" and then she snogs him


 :Rotfl:  Now that was funny!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Originally Posted by Santa baby
> 
> 
> Heather: "Billy you have somthing on your face"
> Billy "What?" 
> Heather " Me!" and then she snogs him 
> 
> 
>  Now that was funny!


I laughed so much at that!  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Bryan

Peggy: Now that's Jean, Shaun's mom

Aunt Sal: Mad as a box of frogs you say? 

Peggy: I didn't say that! 

Aunt Sal: we had one of those down our road, swore blind she was princess micheal of kent

Peggy: what happened to her?

Aunt Sal: Found her barking like a dog round the back of Co Op

LMAO!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Lol:

----------


## Emmie

> Peggy: Now that's Jean, Shaun's mom
> 
> Aunt Sal: Mad as a box of frogs you say? 
> 
> Peggy: I didn't say that! 
> 
> Aunt Sal: we had one of those down our road, swore blind she was princess micheal of kent
> 
> Peggy: what happened to her?
> ...




hahaha that is a classic line!
x

----------


## Kim

Zainab: People say that I remind them of this Pauline woman, is that a complement? 
Garry: Yeah.. she was very.. pilau

Or something like that  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

Bradley: What are you doing with that sausage?
Max: Getting it dusted for prints.  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> Bradley: What are you doing with that sausage?
> Max: Getting it dusted for prints.


 :Lol:  I loved that last night

----------


## Chris_2k11

Peggy: Whats your boss called?!
Girl: Donald Duck!

haha

----------


## Kim

> Peggy: Whats your boss called?!
> Girl: Donald Duck!
> 
> haha


 :Lol:  The writers seem to like using Donald Duck as a name; Alfie gave that name to the police once.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> Peggy: Whats your boss called?!
> Girl: Donald Duck!
> 
> haha
> 
> 
>  The writers seem to like using Donald Duck as a name; Alfie gave that name to the police once.


yeah then there was jean phoning that guy she met at the speed dating or something

jean: hi its me minnie mouse

----------


## parkerman

Tamwar: Do you think Ian's going to fight Peggy on the beaches?  :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Ronnie: I am not a prostitute, I cant speak for her (about Roxy)

----------


## choc-a-bloc

Two recent ones:

Ian, "Do I look as if I've come to sing?"
Tanya, "Well I'm not dressed as one of the village people..."

Ian, having learned that Tanya's spread word about his tattoo, "Right, that's it, she's fired!"
Jane, "We're not paying her Ian!"

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

Ronnie: I didn't realise they did stilettos for 0-12 months!  :Lol:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

_Tiffany:_ Nutter

 :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Peggy:* Get out! Get out! Get out! Get out!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

> *Peggy:* Get out! Get out! Get out! Get out!


I was waiting for the "of my pub" bit  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Archie: 'Ello Peggy  :Cool:  

lmao why is it always "ello" in EE

----------


## parkerman

Big Mo: I've been up before a few judges but I've never been one myself before.  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

Phil: I hope I can rely on your discretion, Trace. 

I would say so, she doesn't talk anyway  :Lol: 

And from the other day:

Janine: Keep the change, you can use it for future child maintenance.

----------


## Kim

Just been watching some episodes from earlier this year. 

Pat: Amy's very quiet, is she sleeping?
Roxy: No I've left her on her own playing with a box of matches
Ronnie: What not chewing on a credit card? Like mother like daughter.

----------


## parkerman

Sorry, I couldn't resist this...

Jean: Sausage Surprise!

----------


## Ronnie_1

Ronnie and Ricky
"Affairs can be quite tricky cant they"
"What?Who said anything about an affair?"
"You did"
"I said did you fancy a fair, I wanted a cab not your body"

Lol classic  :Lol:   :Thumbsup:   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

It was brill  :Lol:

----------


## Ronnie_1

I loved Rickys face when she went "Rickky"
and then after when she said I wanted a cab not ur body he was like "Wottt" :Lol:

----------


## madz_kidd

Probably one of my fav Zainab ones is 

'There are no gay people in Pakistan'

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I loved the lines that Bianca, Pat and Sam all had on Friday at the engagement party. 

Sam "You ain't changed one bit Pat"

Pat "Neither have you" ... arrgh I don't remember the line exactly but it was so funny .. and then when Bianca called Sam a chav and they started fighting  :Lol:  

If anyone knows the quotes, then please post them  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I remember some line from Bianca in Pat's kitchen "he's over there, with her and her dodgy roots!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## madz_kidd

DaVeyWaVey the rest of pats was 'Neither have you, well lets put it this way you havent got any younger' 

My fav ones the the party have to be bianca calling sam a 'You peroxide chav' then sam 'eh who you calling a chave, you're an ugly ginger mug, love' and Jay's 'when you dance do they wobble' I laughed at that for ages

----------

DaVeyWaVey (14-09-2009)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Sam: I've got a dance competition to go to
Roxy: Why, why your not even going to win unless they put up a pole
 :Lol:

----------


## Bryan

Zaa Zaa: I kissed a girl and I liked it
Shirley: Did she taste of cherry chapstick

Zaa Zaa: Where's Beth Ditto

 :Big Grin:  hahaha quality

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Zainab: Gambling is immoral. Profiting from someone's death is despicable. But they are very generous odds on Ronnie.

Roxy: Thank you Dad *looks up at the ceiling*
Ronnie: I don't know what your looking up there for!

----------


## Abbie

> Zainab: Gambling is immoral. Profiting from someone's death is despicable. But they are very generous odds on Ronnie.
> 
> Roxy: Thank you Dad *looks up at the ceiling*
> Ronnie: I don't know what your looking up there for!


 :Lol:  best quotes of the whole episode!!!

----------


## parkerman

> Roxy: Thank you Dad *looks up at the ceiling*
> Ronnie: I don't know what your looking up there for!


Yes, I laughed out loud at that one.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

Roxy to Tracy "i think the most i've ever heard you say"  :Big Grin:  hahahaha

----------


## Supergal x

Syed to tamwar : what are doing ?? 
Tamwar: just looking up sites 
Syed: come on tam what's on the computor? 
Zainab: pictures of girls ?
Tamwar No !!
Zainab: pictures of boys!!       Ha Ha !!!! LMAO  :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

Stacey: What are you doing here?
Tamwar: Hoping to pull?  :Rotfl: 

(for those of you who didn't see it, you had to be there at the time!)

----------

Siobhan (10-11-2010)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Roxy about Amy: Aww here she is my little princess
Aunt Sal: All ready to watch her father marry her auntie  :Rotfl: 

Thursdays ep was pure comedy  :Big Grin:  loved it when Kat chucked the cake out the window! lol

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (14-11-2010), Siobhan (14-11-2010)

----------


## sean slater

lol yeh trust aunt sal to say the most inappropriate things ever! i thought she would disappear when Peggy left clearly not. 

Yeah go Kat! I dont blame her. I dont think it was right that Alfie made it seem like she was being irrational. Kat had every right to be mad at the fact that he gave all their wedding things to Roxy. It shows how much Kat has actually grown as a person that she finally came round to the idea and made a sacrifice for Ronnie, and actually apologised to Alfie!

----------


## sean slater

Yeh lol it was weird how when Zanaib and Masood questioned whether Tamwar might be gay they were quite rational about it and it was made into a joke, but when Syed revealed he was gay all that stuff happened. They must have done the Tamwar stuff for effect. This is in reply to the quote above with Zanaib, Masood and Tamwar, 'the computer incident lol' 

I think a lot of Dot's quotes are funny, but I cant think off the top of my head. And Alfie he always cracks me up! always there to give some light relief no matter what is going on in his own life. Comedy gold.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Kat: Alright, Camel ain't it?
Zainab: Kamil

 :Lol:

----------

Katy (11-02-2011)

----------


## Katy

that was brilliant!

----------


## parkerman

Good night for quotes last night...

Zainab: What? Am I suddenly married to Ian Beale?" (after Mas put up his Masala Masood certificate on the wall)

Afia: "What are you going to do? Blind him into submission?" (re-Tamwar's tie)

Yusef: "Nice tie. Very Michael Buble" (Tamwar's tie again)

Dot: "If this happens one more time I'll have to tell Mr Olopopolous"

----------

Siobhan (14-02-2011)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Talking about Jack to Carol.
Roxy: "Yeah sorry Jack that you've just lost your baby. Here's one we made earlier."  :Lol:  Reminded me of Blue Peter

----------


## Kim

A while ago now:

Kat (about Jean): What is she on?
Stacey: Lithium mainly.

----------


## parkerman

Michael: Father and son together at last.

----------


## Danguy27

Lola: Pops I need your help

----------


## Kim

Was watching some old episodes today. Think this is from the day of Sharon's hen night:

*Chrissie has gone round Sam's to tell her that she has told Sharon that Sam was the last person to see Den*

Chrissie: Didn't you hear the phone?
Sam: I might have heard something.
Chrissie: Well that something's called ringing, it generally means that someone is trying to get in touch with you.

----------


## Kim

Alfie (about Kirsty) - She can't even remember if she's pregnant or not.

----------


## Kim

Kat: I've got more chance of giving birth to Prince George's future wife than him winning enough money for a ticket to Australia.

----------


## Kim

Kat: Alfie's booking a hotel for a night of passion and you want me to turn up dressed as a Nun.

----------


## Kim

Aleks: The things women do to get men to sleep with them...
Bianca: What?
Aleks: Why else do you turn yourself orange, road safety?

----------

Siobhan (10-06-2014)

----------

